# no boot.ini file



## darby26 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi

I am new here so I dont know if I am posting in the right area.

My problem is....I dont have a boot.ini file.

When my pc starts up... I have 2 choices to log in and then 30 seconds to choose. I know that if I go into the boot.ini I can delete one of the choices and /or change the seconds to zero.

But without this file...how can I do this?...Also...I thought you MUST have a boot.ini file?

I am running Win XP

Please help

darby26


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

If your boot.ini file is messed up, then this works at times to repair that:

You can boot to the XP cd and when you see the "Welcome to setup" message, press the letter R.
You will then get a DOS prompt.
Then type: chkdsk /p [enter]
When that is done type: fixboot [enter]
Type: Y at the next prompt [enter] 
Then type: exit [enter]
The system will now reboot into Windows. 

If for some reason that didn't work, you can boot to the recovery console (example above).
Type: "chkdsk /r" [enter]
When done type: exit [enter].
This takes a bit longer, but the system should boot back into Windows.


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

The boot.ini folder is a hidden system file. You need to go to Folder Options and click "show hidden files and folders" and check the box "Hide protected operating system files".


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

you can also edit the boot.ini from msconfig. this is the best way to do it because it has a place to set the default os, and the menu delay, all with out you needing to know what format it needs to be in.


----------

